# Verkabelung der 1‑Leiteranschlusstechnik (u.a bei der KL1809)



## Darkghost (16 Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verwende eine CX9020 



und mehrere KL1809 und KL2809.


Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, muss ich die Masse (0V) von allen Kabel der z.B. SPS Tastern oder Reedkontakte an den Minus-Pol der des Netzteils anschließen, dass für die Spannungsversorgung der SPS genutzt wird (sprich verkabeln mit dem Anschluss 5 der CX9020 (siehe Screenshot)). Das Plus der SPS Taster würde ich dann an die KL1809 anschließen.
Wäre das so richtig?

In Summe sind das ca. 230 Kabel, die alle mit dem Minus-Pol der des Netzteils verbunden werden müssen.
Wie würdet Ihr alle diese Kabel im Schaltschrank am besten verbinden?

Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir Eure Erfahrung mitteilen könntet.

vg
Stefan


----------



## Blockmove (16 Juli 2017)

Ich empfehle dir mal folgendes:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/diepuppenstubensammlerin/5198478318

Spass bei Seite:
Ein Eingang an einer KL1809 wir logisch Eins, wenn ein Plus anliegt.
Du musst also den Plus an deine Schalter und Reedkontakte anlegen.
Der Minus der Klemme muss mit dem Minus des Netzteils verbunden werden.


----------



## Martin100 (16 Juli 2017)

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass es sich um J-Y ST Y Kabel handelt
Die eleganteste Version ist natürlich KL9188 und KL9189 Klemmen zu benutzen.

Wenn es kostengünstiger sein muss kannst du Wago 243-308 Verbindungsdosenklemme 8polig Micro0,6-0,8qmm Verwenden.
Ich würde dir dann aber empfehlen Befestigungsadapter zu verwenden


----------



## ADS_0x1 (17 Juli 2017)

Wie hast du denn die Kabel wo anliegen?
Wenn du im Schaltschrank auf Reihenklemmen gehst, kannst du auch hier die +24 V und die 0 V "verteilen" und dir entsprechende Blöcke einrichten. Ansonsten ist es schon richtig, ein Kabel in deine Klemme, das andere an die "Powerkontakte" oder halt an das gleiche Potential, d.h. wenn du eine Klemme mit +24 V Powerkontakten hast, dann greifst du die Spannung ja auch von irgendwo vorher ab. Hier würde ich einen zweiten Abgang nehmen und verteilen.

Die KL9188  ist eine sehr gute Lösung, wenn man die Leitungen bis zur SPS zieht - kannte ich so auch noch nicht, danke für den Hinweis Martin. Da ich die allerdings keine bei eBay gefunden habe, spricht das schon einiges darüber aus, wie verbreitet die Dinger wohl sein mögen. Was kosten die denn gem. Listenpreis? Wenn ich von den digitalen Ein- oder Ausgänge von 40-50 Euro ausgehe, dann schätze ich hier auf um die 22 € und da kann man sich viele Reihenklemmen für kaufen...


----------



## Martin100 (17 Juli 2017)

KL9188 Listenpreis 18,50

Lösung mit dem Klemm ist natürlich die Standardlösung hat meist den Nachteil dass der Platz für die Klemm fehlt es wird mehr Platz benötigt als mit einer KL 9188 dafür ist es kostengünstiger.


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 Juli 2017)

Nein, nein, nein neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!!!!!!!   :sm14:
Nicht schon wieder so ein Spannungsversorgungsdesaster. Leute, bitte seid mir nicht böse, aber lest Euch die zur Verfügung stehenden Anleitungen doch bitte erstmal gründlich durch und verinnerlicht sie. Ich weiß nicht die wie vielte Anfrage zum richtigen Anschluss eines CX dies ist und ich werde gleich beweisen, dass dies nicht an einer schlechten Anleitung liegt.

- In der Anleitung sind auf Seite 31 zwei Einspeisungen (Klemme 1 + 5 und 2/6 + 3/7 und PE) zu erkennen
- Im Text unter Punkt 1 steht, dass die Klemmen 1 + 5 zur Versorgung des CX und des K-Buses oder E-Buses verwendet werden
- Unter Punkt 2 steht, dass die Kontakte 2/6 + 3/7 zur Versorgung der Powerkontakte, die die Busklemmen und diese wiederum die Sensoren (zu denen auch Schalter und Taster gehören) und Aktoren versorgen, da sind

Darum nun meine bescheidene Frage an Stefan: Aufgrund welcher kreativen Eingebung, trotz dieser Informationen, meinst Du nur die oberen Kontakte nutzen zu müssen?
Hier (erneut) ein wenig Nachhilfe im Anschluss eines CX. Der CX9020 (und ich meine auch alle anderen CXe) hat zwei *(GETRENNTE) *Einspeisungen. Die obere Einspeisung (1 + 5) versorgt die CPU und den Datenbus (K-Bus oder E-Bus) mit Spannung und damit auch die Logik der Klemmen und zwar *NUR *die Logik. Dabei beträgt der maximale Strom 2A. Nutzt man so viele Klemmen, dass man diesen überschreiten würde muss man eine Auffrischungsklemme (KL9400) vor der Klemme bei der der zur Verfügung stehende Strom nicht mehr reicht einsetzen. Da diese Klemme wie die Netzteilklemme am CX arbeitet müssen hier auch sowohl die Anschlüsse 1 + 5 und 2/6 + 3/7 angeschlossen werden.
Die Anschlüsse 2/6 + 3/7 am Netzteil versorgen die Powerkontakte, über die die "Leistungselektronik" der Klemmen versorgt wird. Würde hier nichts angelegt werden würde aus den Ausgangskarten ( z.B. KL2408 ) nichts rauskommen. Auch hier ist der Strom begrenzt und zwar auf 10A insgesamt, wobei er pro Kanal niedriger ist und je nach Klemme auch unterschiedlich. Die Masse wird bei den digitalen Eingangskarten für die Optokoppler gebraucht und muss in Deinem Fall dasselbe Potential wie die Masse der Schalter haben. Werden die 10A überschritten muss hier eine Potenzialeinspeiseklemme eingesetzt werden, die dann allerdings nur die Powerkontakte versorgt und den Datenbus einfach weiterreicht ohne Auffrischung, daher gibt es hier auch nicht die Anschlüsse 1 + 5 oder besser, sind diese nicht belegt.

Ich hoffe dies bringt jetzt mal etwas mehr Klarheit.


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 Juli 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ein Eingang an einer KL1809 wir logisch Eins, wenn ein Plus anliegt.
> Du musst also den Plus an deine Schalter und Reedkontakte anlegen.
> Der Minus der Klemme muss mit dem Minus des Netzteils verbunden werden.


Die Klemme hat keinen Minus-Kontakt an der Front und sein Minus ist automatisch mit dem Minus des Netzteils verbunden, nur wenn dort niemand etwas anschließt hilfst nichts.


----------



## Darkghost (17 Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

um die Frage "Darum nun meine bescheidene Frage an Stefan: Aufgrund welcher kreativen Eingebung, trotz dieser Informationen, meinst Du nur die oberen Kontakte nutzen zu müssen?" zu beantworten.
Gute Frage ich hab irgendwie gedacht ok die Spannung des Klemmenbus wird auch für die einzelnen Ausgänge verwendet. Aber so im Nachhinein betrachtet ist es eigentlich schon erklärt.

Bei dem ganzen hin und her. Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe muss das wie folgt angeschlossen werden:
KL1809 ->  Eingang 1 ->  SPS Taster -> Taste 1
Netzteil -> Plus Pole-> Verteilung z.B. Verbindungsdosenklemme -> SPS Taster -> AC/DC24V

Anschluss SPS Taster




Bei der KL2809 wäre dann:
KL2809 ->  Ausgang 1 -> SPS Taster -> LED 1 
Netzteil -> Minus Pole-> Verteilung z.B. Verbindungsdosenklemme -> SPS Taster -> GND 



Grüße
Stefan


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 Juli 2017)

Das müsste so passen, Du musst halt drauf achten, dass wenn Du für die Versorgung des CX ein eigenes Netzteil nutzt, die Masse (oder bei Dir Minus-Leitung) der Klemme 3/7 mit der Masse des Netzteils das die Taster/LEDs versorgt verbunden ist.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juli 2017)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Anschluss SPS Taster
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 37829



Viel Spass beim Verkabeln der Gira-Taster
Ich hab's Gott sei Dank schon hinter mir.


----------

